# Shimano Fireblood 4000 in the surf...



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

(first posted on Mikes Reel Repair, modified)

Hi guys,

Today a surf wave put my kayak on top of me and my rods with reels and pretty much everything went in the surf. Now I have this Fireblood 4000FA (= more or less Stella FB with a few less bearings) that is now filled with salt water and sand... Great recipe for disaster, I'm sure you'll agree. So I decided to take it apart and found it's much more complicated than my Twinpower FA (=similar to Sustain FD if I'm correct). I cannot seem to remove the side plate. 

So... How do I remove the side plate (rotor's already loosened)? In the mean time to prevent corrosion damage I sprayed a lot of WD40 inside. Best to prevent next time, no more expensive reels in my kayak, to be sure..! 

Thanks..! 

Patrick


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Google it through Shimano and get maintenance/schematic info.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

We do not have schematics for this model on our website. This is s Euro/Japanese model reel that we do not offer here in the US. I think this is closer to the Stella FD. You have to remove the rotor to gain access to two of the side plate screws. They are under the friction ring.


----------



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Bantam,

That explains it. I wonder about sand. Could that enter the (shielded) ball bearings? Any tips or tricks for removing sand?

Thanks again.

Patrick


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sand can get everywhere. Nothing is really sand proof in a fishing reel. This of course depends on the size of the sand grains. Larger grains will not be able to enter the bearings. Fine, powdery sand can get everywhere. You will have to turn every bearing and see if they feel smooth still. If so then wipe them off, add a drop of oil and call it a day.


----------



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

I already feared so.. To me this will be the equivalent of a 'nut and bolt restauration' on an oldtimer car. Well, by doing so I'll learn some more about how the reel works. 

Can I use ordinary petrol (say unleaded) to clean bearings? I read that you should not do this with shielded bearings.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You can use Acetone or some sort of similar agent to clean the bearings. This will not harm the bearing in any way. It will remove all of the lubricant in the bearing, so you will have to lubricate it after cleaning it.


----------



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

Muchas gracias Bantam!

After some sweating (dropping miniscule parts and so on, you heard it all before...) I managed to clean and get it back together again. No more sand and it spins well again, but although I'm pretty sure I lubricated it well it feels kind of 'dry'.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

What kind of lubricant did you use?


----------



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

Yellow label Rocket Fuel for the oily bits and Hot Sauce for the gears. I like the low viscosity of the yellow label Rocket Fuel, although I'm not sure if it is the best option.


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I would avoid using the grease you picked in Shimano reels. We have seen it cause problems in our reels. I recommend sticking with our grease as it was designed for our reels.


----------



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi Bantam!

Funny how opinions in the communities may vary upon the subject of lubrication. But as an acknowledged expert on Shimano I will gladly stick to your advice! We don't have Shimano grease (if it is Shimano brand grease you mean)in the Netherlands I believe. Probably eBay?

Patrick


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

You should be able to get in Europe. I would contact Shimano in the Netherlands.

Phone- 31-341-272222


----------



## dutchie (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanx Bantam, I'll give them a try!


----------

